# DS #2625: Viva PiÃata: Pocket Paradise (Europe)



## tempBOT (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3605^^
Contributed by DieForIt


----------



## Calafas (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers mate!  lol, cant wait for this to appear on 'my' site.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 3, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Cheers mate!  lol, cant wait for this to appear on 'my' site.


yeah, Right.
Btw, Thanks to DS-scene RSS feed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Release name is Viva_Pinata_Pocket_Paradise_EUR_NDS-XPA


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL, I was just talking about this game with a friend here.. downloading now!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 3, 2008)

Another Console/PC to DS port! Yeah!

I will get it soon.


----------



## JPH (Sep 3, 2008)

Cutest boxart ever, heh.

Edit: Removed for server protection


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone got filename?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 3, 2008)

looks like spore without make your own creature xD
release name: look above ^^
Viva_Pinata_Pocket_Paradise_EUR_NDS-XPA


----------



## berlinka (Sep 3, 2008)

It doesn't look very appealing. It's very GBA style and because of the colours it looks like it's difficult to see what's what. But off course I haven't played it and my opinion is based on two screenshots.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 3, 2008)

So is this the first RARE game to come out on a nintendo console in years?


Will try out now.


----------



## spectral (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to try this, although its probably going to be put on hold once trouble in paradise arrives. This got a good review on Eurogamer.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 3, 2008)

My gf is gonna love it...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 3, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> So is this the first RARE game to come out on a nintendo console in years?
> 
> 
> Will try out now.



I think the last RARE game was donkey kong country 3 for GBC Ö that was in 2001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it was the last!


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Visuals look surprisingly good.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't wait to find this.  I've been awaiting the release since it was announced.


----------



## RanmaFreak (Sep 3, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't there a crappy Banjo Kazooie racing game as well as another actual Banjo game released on the GBA?


----------



## asher (Sep 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My gf is gonna love it...



my gf is gonna explode with this


----------



## javiersilva57.2 (Sep 3, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Diddy Kong Racing for DS. It was developed by Rare.


----------



## Calafas (Sep 3, 2008)

My gf's not gonna get a chance to play this for a few days    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's all mine!


----------



## Rayder (Sep 3, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't Diddy Kong Racing done by Rare?


----------



## noONE (Sep 3, 2008)

Err, Starfox adventures (Gamecube) were their last non-handheld game on a nintendo system, after that they've made some GBA/DS titles.

anyways, going to try this tomorrow, hope it'll be good.


----------



## gEist (Sep 3, 2008)

Filename: xpa-vppp.*


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 3, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> Err, Starfox adventures (Gamecube) were their last non-handheld game on a nintendo system, after that they've made some GBA/DS titles.
> 
> anyways, going to try this tomorrow, hope it'll be good.


Huh,I didn't know rare made that.


Anyway,5 votes,all 10%

Not a good sign


----------



## eldaddio (Sep 3, 2008)

Think this is gonna take priority over Spore.

Good review:  http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=228946


----------



## noONE (Sep 3, 2008)

@ Pilotwangs
yeah, well, the score is "vote-able" endlessly for everyone.. so someone could've just pressed 10% 5 times for "fun" 
the rating system is nothing to fully trust, until you atleast only can vote once.


----------



## HBK (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this like a HM wannabe?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 3, 2008)

Why do people seem to always post box art opposite of the region? Which is which?


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 3, 2008)

This hasnt been released on any of my sites yet.. Anyway, doesnt matter, Gotta go to school so I will get it tonight..


----------



## JPH (Sep 3, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, DieForIt, you're mistaken -

http://www.rareware.com/

They've released a few other games since 2001.

Also, heard this game was a pretty big size. Can't wait to try it when I get home


----------



## StingX (Sep 3, 2008)

Filled with fun...god these games haunt my soul


----------



## Alastair (Sep 3, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> Is this like a HM wannabe?


In a way but it's more gardening than farming. Viva Piñata on the 360's beautiful but pretty rubbish in terms of fun (for me, at least). It's like Spore and all of those other time-waster games where you observe a world; not my cup of tea.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 3, 2008)

"Pocket Paradise"... is that what the kids are calling "Pocket Pool" these days or wut?


----------



## Azadar (Sep 3, 2008)

Bash all you want but its getting rave reviews...

IGN and Gamespot have it in the upper-top upper 80's score wise!!


----------



## Podge (Sep 4, 2008)

Seems good so far. Here's the NFO:


```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ _____________ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _______ÂÂ..xenophobia
_____|ÂÂÂÂ/______)\___ _____/(_\____ÂÂ\_ÂÂ |_________\____ÂÂ\_____________
\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ /ÂÂ _/_____ÂÂ\_ _____ \|ÂÂ_)ÂÂ|_ÂÂ|ÂÂ _____ \|ÂÂ_\ÂÂ\__________ÂÂ\
ÂÂ\__ÂÂ _/__ÂÂ__/__ÂÂ\_ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ\_ \____/ÂÂ²ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ\ÂÂ\____/ÂÂÂÂ|_/ _)ÂÂ\
ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂ / _\ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ \___|ÂÂ /ÂÂ| _|ÂÂ _ÂÂ |_ÂÂ|ÂÂ \_ |ÂÂ \_ÂÂ |_ÂÂ\_ÂÂ \_
_/ÂÂ |___/___ÂÂÂÂ|___|ÂÂÂÂ /____/___| \____|ÂÂÂÂ/__ÂÂÂÂ /_ÂÂÂÂ /____/___|ÂÂÂÂ/
\____|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\)____/ÂÂ|____/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|___/ÂÂ\)___/ÂÂ\___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |___/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . . p r e s e n t s

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂViva Pinata: Pocket Paradise
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(c) THQ

+?-// Release Information //-?-???-?????????????????--???????????????--????--+
?
| Store Date ..... 05/09/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·
: Release Date ... 03/09/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
· Filesize ....... 1024 mbitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ Region ......... EUR UKÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
+??-??-???????????????-?????????????-??????????????--// Game Information //-?+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ http://ds.ign.com/objects/953/953406.htmlÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·

+-// Release Notes //-?????????????????---????????????????????????--???????--+
?
| Hi little kiddies, would you like some candies?
: Or maybe you'd like to see my Pocket Paradise?!
· 
ÂÂÂÂ
+-// Greetings //-????????-??????????????-????????????????????-????????????--+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ LGC, SUPREMACY, SQUiREÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·

+-// Group News //??-??????????????-?????????-???????????-??????????-???????-+
?
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ·
: Looking for suppliers, contact: [email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
·ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+???????????????????????????????+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? x e n o p h o b i a . 2 o o 8 ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+??????????????????????????????-+
```


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 4, 2008)

Is this a good game?
what do you do


----------



## Deekman (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone manage to get this working on M3 if yes please post the settings/ Firmware you're running!

Edit: Got it working with M3 running in safe mode. Great so far!


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes! I've been waiting for this since it was announced.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 4, 2008)

Monster On Strings said:
			
		

> Is this a good game?
> what do you do



Hmm.  Lots of people are nuts for this game (the 360 version), but I played the demo and just didn't get the appeal.  Tried this for a few minutes, and it seems like a decent representation of the 360 game... Not sure how much fun it'll be for me, though.


----------



## Gore (Sep 4, 2008)

I've never played any Viva Piñata games.
What do you do in them?
Actually, don't respond to this, I'll just look up a vid.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 4, 2008)

YAY, I've been waiting for this just like most of the people who posted here, I hope it's as good as they say!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 4, 2008)

Fuck, still cant find it.

EDIT: nevermind.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 4, 2008)

lol spore then this. wow. exciting week

btw why is this so ...huge...?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 4, 2008)

Delightful! I enjoyed the 360 version (oh, NOT party animals, the first one was the good one).  I had no idea this was coming out so soon.


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 4, 2008)

I never played the 360 version but, this one is great!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow! First the drought, now the flood. And September is only just beginning.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good stuff...good stuff.


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 4, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> I never played the 360 version but, this one is great!



If you have a 360, then you should definitely get it. It's cheap enough by now. It was one of the games I was anticipating the most when it was first revealed. I love these quirky type games, and the 360 just doesn't have enough of them.

Anyways, tried this game out, and I'm liking it. Definitely a must have for any Viva Pinata fan.


----------



## asher (Sep 4, 2008)

2 white screens with EZ FLASH V


----------



## mang (Sep 4, 2008)

This is the error i get loading up VP:
"Cannot Access File. Please power off and reinsert game card"
on M3 DS Simply. Anyone know what this problem is about? I get a similar issue trying to play New International Track and Field


----------



## spectral (Sep 4, 2008)

Seems to be working fine on Cyclo DS. However I have a friend with an R4 who is really going to want to try this(well his wife is) so if anyone knows if its working or not or how to get it working on R4 please let me know.


----------



## Crass (Sep 4, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> Why do people seem to always post box art opposite of the region? Which is which?



Cause when you run a popular site like this and you reiceive news of a release you want to make that post to the front page as soon as possible to feed the starving masses. However sometimes it can be hard to find the right regions boxart immediately and it is easier to use the other region's art first, its either that or no boxart, and more people  complain when there is no boxart.

Atleast this is my expierce being an admin on www.ds-scene.net


----------



## asher (Sep 4, 2008)

im dying to play this.... DAMN YOU EZ-FLASH 5!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 4, 2008)

This is really fun, everyone should get it now.


----------



## asher (Sep 4, 2008)

puck you pizza pasta... you know... like puck-man... like chomp chomp... like paku paku.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 4, 2008)

98mb download.. WOAH.. what is this about


----------



## Try2bcool (Sep 4, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> I've never played any Viva Piñata games.
> What do you do in them?
> Actually, don't respond to this, I'll just look up a vid.




I'll respond anyways...

You create a garden and if you have certain decorations, you attract specific Pinatas to come and live there.  I guess you just keep building and collecting the different ones.  You have to watch out though, because some of them don't like to live together in the same habitat.


----------



## funem (Sep 4, 2008)

While this is Rare, its not Rare as you may know them. A lot of the talent left a long time ago and started Free Radical, these were the people who brought you hits like Golden Eye on the N64 they went on and made the Golden Eye type game Time Splitters, others left and formed Eighth Wonder ( now defunct ). Starfox Adventure was the last game Rare made for Nintendo before their Nintendo shares, which were just under half the company, were purchased by Microsoft for about $375million . Later the Stamper Brothers who were the people who started "Ultimate play the game" ( Sabre Wulf, Atic Atac, Jetpac etc ) and were in charge of the company through most of its Rare days left. They have made quite a few games for Microsoft Studios since their Nintendo days, but its debateable if they have eared the money back Microsoft paid for them. Originally Microsoft said they would not be supporting any Nintendo platforms, including the GBA and NDS as they were interested I'm making they own handheld, this soon changed when Sony made the PSP and Microsoft seemed to drop the idea of a handheld. I still like Rare and sometimes they seem to have these sparks of creative genius even now. I am looking forward to sitting down with this and seeing how it plays.


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 4, 2008)

For everyone to know, It works on my m3 simply with latest firmware.
Most of the data would have come from the cinematics that are prerendered and the voice clips.


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 4, 2008)

I am so hooked on this game that it's not even funny. I've been playing it for hours now and I still don't want to put it down. I haven't even tried Spore yet.

It's defintely just as good as the 360 version, even better than it in my opinion.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn this is excellent.  It is the 360 game but with better, better interaction & some tedious bits taken out.  

Really goes to show how wasted Rare are with Microsoft, its not their audience.


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 4, 2008)

shhhhhhhhh you guys 
i don't wanna put spore down to start playing this but you're makin it really hard for me


----------



## mxk1000 (Sep 4, 2008)

Getting an error on the DSTT, won't load the rom?
Anyone else with a DSTT with the same issue?


----------



## Prime (Sep 4, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing a rom download site.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does he know hes doing it, or is he trying to give the guy the rom site undercover and phailing or what???


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 4, 2008)

DS-Scene isn't a rom site, he can link to it and mention it all he wants.  He's just saying the DS-Scene RSS feed gave him the dir name of the release.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 4, 2008)

Holy crap it's out!
I've been waiting for this f*cking shit since I was born and nao it's out!!
Gonna buy it right naow!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 4, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Holy crap it's out!
> I've been waiting for this f*cking shit since I was born and nao it's out!!
> Gonna buy it right naow!


its not out in the us yet.
Only pal is out


----------



## Prime (Sep 4, 2008)

ahhh i fail, I'm thinking of another site. Near the same name.

Anyway, Isn't this a kiddy game?


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 4, 2008)

skarthebloodchild said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know, I live in Germany. I just don't know how to change the country in my controls, could you tell me? xD


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 4, 2008)

hadrian gave lots of praise to this game when mentioning it... hopefully it is entertaining
Amazingly i see a trend, we have seen so many childish games come out like imagine horses etc. and none of them are good (maybe some do think so) but now the programmers have come upon with an ammendment... Games aimed at younger gen but playable to all gens like when we first experienced Soul Bubbles, then also spore now this... DS aimed for young gen but playable to all people


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 4, 2008)

The game is pretty nice.. but I'm afraid it will be overshadowed by Spore.. not a good release date :/


----------



## Akoji (Sep 4, 2008)

Prime, seriously, shut up and go enjoy your grimdark-brownish games.
I can't wait to try the game tonight, don't know If I will have time for it :S wanna work on my first song on Korg-10. Since when having colors in a game is a bad thing, or just not having blood. Anyway, I can find violence in that game, when pinata fight against other pinatas they bleed... CANDIES!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 4, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> ahhh i fail, I'm thinking of another site. Near the same name.
> 
> Anyway, Isn't this a kiddy game?


Well its aimed at kids I guess but the actual sentiment of the game is more mature than the likes of GTA.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 4, 2008)

Woohoo I can't read the instructions!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah doesn't work on both Ez-Flash V (1st ed) and Ez-Flash IV Deluxe; getting white screens on both. On the Edge it works, but... is it me, or does the open video lag? I've formatted my MicroSD, and it's a Kingston Jpn 1GB. Oh well as long as the game works, I'm fine.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, though I haven't given up on Spore, Viva Pinata is definitely the one that's won me over between the two games. Not surprised by that, either. I never played the 360 game, but this is great fun. The micro managing thus far is very well divvied up -- not too much, not too little. Though it walks you through the basics, it still took me about a half hour before I realized the game's bent. But once you get it, it's pretty damn addictive. I'm not far along at all, but I'm having fun keeping my worm population going in order to feed my owl dudes, and I've got some snake things moving in, as well. This game might look kiddie, but it's got a very fun Zen thing going on that pretty much anyone should be able to enjoy, and the humor is very tongue-in-cheek. 

Only thing I could perhaps be critical about is in how slow the camera moves when you're scrolling around the map, but considering the nature of the experience, it fits fine. Also, some of the items in Costolot's aren't labeled and I have no idea what they're for. But Rare definitely has a great formula with this game, nonetheless.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to play this alot on the 360, while all my friends where laughing at me.
But it was very funny, and addicting, so I kept playing.
Until the day I lost it


----------



## jagviper (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone get it working on the M3 Lite/Perfect?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 5, 2008)

Can't find the way to download it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I'll just have to try harder then, is this good or what?


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 5, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Can't find the way to download it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, it isn't _good_, it's is _awesome_!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 5, 2008)

No, it isn't _awsome_, it's _SUPER AWSOME_!!


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr. Waffle said:
			
		

> No, it isn't _awsome_, it's _SUPER AWSOME_!!




No, it isn't _SUPER AWESOME_, it's _SUPER MEGA ULTRA DUPA AWESOME_!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 5, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Mr. Waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it isn't _SUPER MEGA ULTRA DUPA AWESOME_, it's _SUPER MEGA DUPAR SUPE MEGA ULTRA ANYTHING-ELSE-YOU-CAN-THINK-OF AWSOME_!!


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr. Waffle said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it isn't _SUPER MEGA DUPAR SUPE MEGA ULTRA ANYTHING-ELSE-YOU-CAN-THINK-OF AWSOME_, it's _SUPER MEGA ULTRA FUCKING DAMN SHIT BETTER-THAN-YOUR-GIRLFRIENDS-PANTIES HOLY CRAP GEEK GEE AWESOME AWESOME_ !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you beat that?


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 5, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Mr. Waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it isn't _SUPER MEGA ULTRA FUCKING DAMN SHIT BETTER-THAN-YOUR-GIRLFRIENDS-PANTIES AWESOME AWESOME_, it's _SUPER MEGA ULTRA FUCKING DAMN SHIT BETTER-THAN-YOUR-GIRLFRIENDS-PANTIES SUPER MEGA ULTRA DUPA SUPER MEGA DUPAR SUPE MEGA ULTRA ANYTHING-ELSE-YOU-CAN-THINK-OF SUPER HOLY CRAP GEEK GEE AWESOME_

Yes I can!


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr. Waffle said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, it isn't _SUPER MEGA ULTRA FUCKING DAMN SHIT BETTER-THAN-YOUR-GIRLFRIENDS-PANTIES SUPER MEGA ULTRA DUPA SUPER MEGA DUPAR SUPE MEGA ULTRA ANYTHING-ELSE-YOU-CAN-THINK-OF SUPER AWESOME, _it's _SUPER MEGA ULTRA FUCKING DAMN SHIT BETTER-THAN-YOUR-GIRLFRIENDS-PANTIES AWESOME AWESOME_ _SUPER MEGA ULTRA FUCKING DAMN SHIT BETTER-THAN-YOUR-GIRLFRIENDS-PANTIES SUPER MEGA ULTRA DUPA SUPER MEGA DUPAR SUPE MEGA ULTRA ANYTHING-ELSE-YOU-CAN-THINK-OF SUPER AWESOME __SUPER AWSOME __SUPER MEGA ULTRA DUPA AWESOME FUCKING SHIT THIS-IS AAAAAWEEEEEEESOOOOOOMEEEEE !!!!!!_


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's make it quick...

It's just awsome!


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, you're right xD


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, Raestloz, Do you think it's a good game or what?


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr. Waffle said:
			
		

> Well, Raestloz, Do you think it's a good game or what?



lol, I think our answers were enough for him xD


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 5, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Mr. Waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! Although these lil' whirlms are _VERY SUPER AWSOME CUTE!_


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 5, 2008)

lol plz stop or We'll get addicted to it again and perhaps got banned for this or so xD


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 5, 2008)

OK, I just wanted to share that, nothing else.

(I don't wanna get banned from this site)


----------



## Dominator (Sep 7, 2008)

lol i'm lost, i need money but i don't wants to sell my pinatas, how can i get money in this game ?


----------



## Wynd (Sep 7, 2008)

(newbie to da rescue! lol)
@dominator: all you need to do is buy Turnip or carrot seed and when they are grown enough sell 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  2gold=25 gold lol

or  populate ur garden with Whirlms and sell every time one gives birth XD. their!



OOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Just use the Max cash(press select) cheat! XD  it from Curely's Cheat Update XD


----------



## Dominator (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, thanks but i'm at the verry begining, i have 0 , i just have a house (that cost me 0 ) and some pinatas.

Edit: ok thanks, s i sell mother and father whirlms or the new one ?


----------



## Wynd (Sep 7, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> lol, thanks but i'm at the verry begining, i have 0 , i just have a house (that cost me 0 ) and some pinatas.
> 
> Edit: ok thanks, s i sell mother and father whirlms or the new one ?




when Two whirlms get a new whirlm sell the father OR mother then get the two romancing again then again then again. XD


----------



## Dominator (Sep 7, 2008)

wooow thanks XD


----------



## Wynd (Sep 7, 2008)

No problem, man XD lol


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 7, 2008)

I make my squizzils romance, then sell the new born one, more then 1000 chocolate coins

+They only need 1 ore 2 blackberries to romance

EDIT: LOL! I have a 4 headed snake but I can't do anything with it until lvl 8, and I'm now lvl 5!


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 8, 2008)

Rare & ... awesome


----------



## Nago (Sep 16, 2008)

I kind of wonder: what happened to the US dump of this game? Wasn't it supposed to come out on the 8th? Where is it?


----------



## akiraflux (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anybody had any luck getting this to run on a supercard (sd)? I think i've tried everything and can't get anything but 2 white screens


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 17, 2008)

akiraflux said:
			
		

> Has anybody had any luck getting this to run on a supercard (sd)? I think i've tried everything and can't get anything but 2 white screens


I got a supercard lite micro sd, I dunno if you mean that one, but it works fine for me!


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 8, 2008)

theres no (U) release of this game?


----------

